# Swimming/Water Polo Clubs



## Amanda Kearney (May 26, 2008)

Hi I have been offered a job in Cyprus starting in the autumn. My children are very sporty - one swims competitively and the other plays water polo in England. Does anyone know whether there are any competitive swimming/water polo clubs within driving distance from Larnaca? I would be grateful for any advice as I haven't found anything on the internet! Thanks, Amanda


----------



## keith5648 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Amanda!
Have you had any luck getting your children involved in swimming in cyprus. Check out my thread keith5648 i am looking to relocate and I am a swimming instructor and coach myself. I would be interested in any information, success or problems you encounter! keith5648


----------

